# Back up lights?



## brad11ny (Nov 4, 2010)

Thinking about adding backup lights? Anybody using them, if so, any info would be great. Has anybody used Whitenight back up lights?

Thanks


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

I use tractor lights. you want a flood light for backing up.


----------



## Mems (Dec 19, 2009)

55Watt square halogens from northern tool. I also have them in a light bar that I built. Great output and stay nice and warm so that the snow melts off of them. Cheap too.

http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_352681_352681


----------

